# emu10k1 only for 2.4?!!

## DrWoland

```

!!! ERROR: media-sound/emu10k1-0.20a-r5 failed.

!!! Function pkg_setup, Line 26, Exitcode 1

!!! This module is only compatible with 2.4.x kernels.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Is there a new ebuild that serves the purpose of this for 2.6? I'm running 2.6.9-r9

----------

## MyKillK

ALSA was included as part of the 2.6.9 kernel

You should find what you are looking for under device drivers -> sound

----------

## DiZASTiX

 *MyKillK wrote:*   

> ALSA was included as part of the 2.6.9 kernel
> 
> You should find what you are looking for under device drivers -> sound

 

I am having the exact same problem as the thread starter, and if ALSA is included in 2.6.9, how do I bypass the error and get sound working?

----------

## Naib

just done emerge emu10k1 for the 2.6 branch.

go into the sound kernel config and include it there

----------

## Rem

 *DiZASTiX wrote:*   

>  *MyKillK wrote:*   ALSA was included as part of the 2.6.9 kernel
> 
> You should find what you are looking for under device drivers -> sound 
> 
> I am having the exact same problem as the thread starter, and if ALSA is included in 2.6.9, how do I bypass the error and get sound working?

 

Ehm, how do you mean? You can compile alsa support in the kernel as MyKillK mentioned, so you won't have to build emu10k1 from portage (that's for 2.4 kernels). See http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml for more info.

----------

## DiZASTiX

 *Rem wrote:*   

>  *DiZASTiX wrote:*    *MyKillK wrote:*   ALSA was included as part of the 2.6.9 kernel
> 
> You should find what you are looking for under device drivers -> sound 
> 
> I am having the exact same problem as the thread starter, and if ALSA is included in 2.6.9, how do I bypass the error and get sound working? 
> ...

 

Ok, I am following the guide you linked to, and I got to here:

 *Quote:*   

> To activate ALSA support at boot, add the alsasound init script to the boot runlevel:
> 
> Code Listing 3.4: Adding alsasound to the boot runlevel
> 
> # rc-update add alsasound boot
> ...

 

when I try that command (/etc/init.d/alsasound start) I get this:

```

# /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0...

FATAL: Module snd_emu10k1 not found.                                  [ !! ]                                                                      [ ok ] * Restoring Mixer Levels...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your car  [ !! ]

```

Any ideas what to do?

----------

## Rem

Well, there are two ways of getting the alsa module (as the guide says), by selecting it in the kernel, of by emerging alsa-driver (in your case then best to add ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" in /etc/make.conf).

Which way did you go?

I think you compiled your kernel with alsa support, but forgot to add the emu10k1 module (it's under 'device drivers --> Sound --> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture --> PCI Devices).

If you want to use it by emerging alsa-driver, just exclude alsa from the kernel, and emerge alsa-driver (after altering make.conf as stated above). Good luck!

----------

## DiZASTiX

 *Rem wrote:*   

> Well, there are two ways of getting the alsa module (as the guide says), by selecting it in the kernel, of by emerging alsa-driver (in your case then best to add ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" in /etc/make.conf).
> 
> Which way did you go?
> 
> I think you compiled your kernel with alsa support, but forgot to add the emu10k1 module (it's under 'device drivers --> Sound --> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture --> PCI Devices).
> ...

 

It was the kernel module that I didn't compile. Thanks!  :Smile: 

Now I have to unmute my card because it seems to be muted. When I go into alsamixer, it defaults to my Nvidia nForce2 sound card (built in) but I am using my sound blaster live, how do I define what card alsamixer should...mix?   :Razz: 

EDIT: figured it out, I had to do alsamixer -c 1. But I can only alsamix my sound blaster live as root, how can I let my user do it also?

EDIT 2: ok, now when I try /etc/init.d/alsasound start it says:

```
 * Loading ALSA modules...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0...                                               [ ok ] * Restoring Mixer Levels...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!    [ !! ]
```

even though I just did unmute it. Is it trying to start my nvidia sound and not my sound blaster? here is my /etc/modules.d/alsa:

```

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.con f-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

 alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

 alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

Last edited by DiZASTiX on Fri Dec 31, 2004 4:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DiZASTiX,

You need to fix your /etc/modules.d/alsa file so it knows about two sound cards.

alsamixer will then be able control either.

```
alsamixer -c N
```

where N is the card number starting from 0

----------

## Rem

Ehm, I too have a nforce2 motherboard. I just didn't compile the nforce modules (and switched the soundstorm off altogether in the bios). 

But I guess if you just alter /etc/modules.d/alsa the right way, it should be ok.

Somewhere in that file there should be a line that says:

```

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

```

I think yours still points to the nforce sound controller. Don't forget to run modules-update afterwards!

Regards,

Rem

[edit]The solution above is more graceful I think (having both in there, and just specifying)[/edit]

----------

## DiZASTiX

hey, thanks for the speedy responses guys. See my edit2 on my last post, I posted my /etc/modules.d/alsa, from what you are saying, it looks like I did it correct...but it is still not working (yes I did do modules-update)...

EDIT: yup, I did use alsamixer -c 1 and it did says sound blaster live and I did unmute the necessary values...but still that error is displayed...

----------

## Rem

Hmm, that's strange. Did you restart alsa?

```

/etc/init.d/alsasound restart

```

[edit]typo[/edit]

----------

## DiZASTiX

 *Rem wrote:*   

> Hmm, that's strange. Did you restart alsa?
> 
> ```
> 
> /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
> ...

 

yup, same error (No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!) , and /etc/asound.state doesn't even exist! I think that might be the problem...

----------

## racoontje

You guys may want to work with alsa-drivers instead... It's always more recent  :Smile: 

----------

## DiZASTiX

 *racoontje wrote:*   

> You guys may want to work with alsa-drivers instead... It's always more recent 

 

hmm, what do you mean? I thought we were using the alsa drivers...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DiZASTiX,

Your /etc/modules.d/alsa id OK if you only load snd-emu10k1.

If you load snd-intel8x0 too, things may get mixed up.

Be consistant.

----------

## Rem

Racoontje means that you can choose to use alsa compiled in the kernel or emerge alsa-driver. The plusside of alsa-driver is that it is more recent, but you have to remember to re-emerge it every time you install a new kernel. That shouldn't be the error you get. Your /etc/modules.d/alsa seems to be ok indeed.

Could you post your kernel config (only the sound part), maybe that the error lies there.

Otherwise, you can disable alsa in the kernel altogether (only enable sound card support) and emerge alsa-driver. Just add ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" to your /etc/make.conf.

Both ways should be fine.

Rem

[edit]Again a few minutes later[/edit]

----------

## DiZASTiX

ok, here is what I did:

- Get rid of ALSA in kernel

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig (drivers > sound > alsa > alsa support (pressed n so it was not included)

# make modules

# make modules install

```

- Added ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" to my /etc/make.conf

- /etc/modules.d/alsa remains the same as in my previous post

- # modules-update

- # rc-update add alsasound boot

- # /etc/init.d/alsasound start  (here is where things got really bad...), i got this result:

```
# /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/s nd.ko): Input/output error

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/a core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/aco re/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/so und/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/so und/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter  (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound /acore/snd-rawmidi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmes g)                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/s nd.ko): Input/output error

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/so und/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter  (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/a core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/aco re/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/a core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (se e dmesg)                                                                  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/s nd.ko): Input/output error

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sou nd/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter ( see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/a core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/aco re/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/a core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dm esg)                                                                      [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/s nd.ko): Input/output error

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound /acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (se e dmesg)                                                                  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/s nd.ko): Input/output error

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/so und/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter  (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/a core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore /seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dm  [ !! ]

                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!    [ !! ]
```

hmm...  :Confused: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DiZASTiX,

If you want to rip alsa out like that you need to 

```
emerge alsa-drivers
```

to add it back outside of the kernel.

----------

## DiZASTiX

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> DiZASTiX,
> 
> If you want to rip alsa out like that you need to 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I assume you mean emerge alsa-driver and yes, I did do this. Still no luck  :Sad: ...

EDIT: if this is of any help, I can't stop the service   :Confused:  :

```
# /etc/init.d/alsasound stop

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1061: No soundcards found...                [ !! ]

 * Unloading ALSA...

ALSA lib seq_hw.c:446:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory

can't open sequencer                                                      [ ok ] * Unloading ALSA modules...                                              [ !! ]
```

----------

## Rem

Do you still have OSS compiled in your kernel? Otherwise disable it too, only enable sound card support.

Rem

----------

## DiZASTiX

 *Rem wrote:*   

> Do you still have OSS compiled in your kernel? Otherwise disable it too, only enable sound card support.
> 
> Rem

 

nope, OSS is not compiled, just sound support...

----------

## Rem

Hi,

Hmm, I don't know what could be wrong then. But let's go over it again:

- You have alsa and oss in your USE-flags

- You have sound card support enabled in your kernel

- You've emerge alsa-driver (and the build completed succesfully), this has to be emerged after the last (re)compile of your kernel

- You added ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" in make.conf before the emerge alsa-driver

- Your sound card is properly installed (check with lspci | grep -i audio

, for this command you have to emerge pciutils)

- You've configured /etc/modules.d/alsa correct (seemed so from your previous post)

- Run modules-update

- Check /etc/devfsd.conf (if you run DevFS)

After this, try to start the service again, see if it finds your soundcard module.

Your card is not a dell sound blaster live?

Rem

----------

## DiZASTiX

Yes, everything you said I have done. Just for the sake of it, here is my make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://vlaai.snt.ipv6.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp6.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://vlaai.snt.ipv6.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ ftp://chod.cwru.edu/gentoo"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo http://212.219.56.146/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

USE="-qt -kde gtk gnome alsa oss"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"
```

(ignore the 2 gentoo mirrors)

Here is the result of 'lspci | grep -i audio':

```
0000:00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce MultiMedia audio [Via VT82C686B] (rev a2)

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)

0000:01:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
```

And lastly, here is the sound part of my kernel .config:

```
#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

# CONFIG_SND is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set
```

I appreciate all of your help so far (everyone who has contributed) but sadly, I am still soundless  :Sad:  If you have any more ideas, keep em comin...

Oh, and congrats on 100 posts Rem   :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## Eskarel

Dunno if you can do this for an nforce, but I disabled my inboard sound card in the bios, don't want my pc being confused.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DiZASTiX,

That all looks good. Some trivia to check.

Is /usr/src/linux a symbolic link to the right kerenl?

alsa-driver will compile against this kernel, which need not be the one you are running. Check against 

```
uname -a
```

```
/sbin/modprobe -l -t sound
```

will show you the sound modules that are available to the currently running kernel. Are there some with emu10k1 in their names?

What does lsmod show is loaded. Please post a list of loaded modules with names starting snd

----------

## DiZASTiX

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> DiZASTiX,
> 
> That all looks good. Some trivia to check.
> 
> Is /usr/src/linux a symbolic link to the right kerenl?
> ...

 

To answer all the questions:

```
# ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 31 Dec 29 17:57 /usr/src/linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r13
```

```
# uname -a

Linux petra 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 #1 SMP Wed Dec 29 18:19:38 EST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

(looks like it is linked correctly)

```
# /sbin/modprobe -l -t sound

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/synth/snd-util-mem.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/synth/emux/snd-emux-synth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/snd-pcm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/snd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/snd-rtctimer.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/snd-rawmidi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/snd-page-alloc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/snd-hwdep.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-emul.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq-virmidi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1-synth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko
```

(emu10k1 module is there (third and second to last lines))

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

usbmouse                4072  -

ohci_hcd               18092  -

nvidia               4813268  -

snd_seq_midi_event      5992  -

snd_seq_midi_emul       6600  -

snd_page_alloc          7248  -

snd_util_mem            3112  -

forcedeth              14504  -
```

(emu10k1 not loaded?)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DiZASTiX , 

You have all the bits, they are just not getting pulled together.

As you say emu10k1 is not loaded. modprobe it just now and add it to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 so it gets loaded at boot.

With snd_emu10k1 loaded Alsa should work

Also, your OSS emualtion layer is not being loaded. That the modules with oss in their names. Your /etc/modules.d/alsa file does that. modproble them for now, and OSS programs should work too.

----------

## DiZASTiX

Ok, ofcourse I got some errors   :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz: 

```
# modprobe snd_emu10k1

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/snd.ko): Input/output error

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/snd-hwdep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/acore/snd-rawmidi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_emu10k1 (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

here is dmesg, where I inserted ... is info that did not relate to the sound so I removed it to make the length shorter:

```
# dmesg

Linux version 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 SMP Wed Dec 29 18:19:38 EST 2004

...

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49414 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 47437

ALSA device list:

  #0: NVidia nForce2 at 0xec081000, irq 20

...

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.7-r4/work/alsa-driver-1.0.7/acore/sound.c:354: unable to register native major device number 116

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.7-r4/work/alsa-driver-1.0.7/acore/sound.c:354: unable to register native major device number 116

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_virmidi: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_emux_synth: Unknown symbol snd_virmidi_new

snd_emux_synth: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_emux_synth: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new

snd_emu10k1_synth: Unknown symbol snd_emu10k1_ptr_read

snd_emu10k1_synth: Unknown symbol snd_emu10k1_synth_copy_from_user

snd_emu10k1_synth: Unknown symbol snd_emu10k1_voice_free

snd_emu10k1_synth: Unknown symbol snd_emu10k1_synth_free

snd_emu10k1_synth: Unknown symbol snd_emu10k1_ptr_write

snd_emu10k1_synth: Unknown symbol snd_emux_free

snd_emu10k1_synth: Unknown symbol snd_emu10k1_synth_bzero

snd_emu10k1_synth: Unknown symbol snd_emu10k1_voice_alloc

snd_emu10k1_synth: Unknown symbol snd_emu10k1_memblk_map

snd_emu10k1_synth: Unknown symbol snd_emux_register

snd_emu10k1_synth: Unknown symbol snd_emu10k1_synth_alloc

snd_emu10k1_synth: Unknown symbol snd_emux_new

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.7-r4/work/alsa-driver-1.0.7/acore/sound.c:354: unable to register native major device number 116

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.7-r4/work/alsa-driver-1.0.7/acore/sound.c:354: unable to register native major device number 116

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

...

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.7-r4/work/alsa-driver-1.0.7/acore/sound.c:354: unable to register native major device number 116

...

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.7-r4/work/alsa-driver-1.0.7/acore/sound.c:354: unable to register native major device number 116

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.7-r4/work/alsa-driver-1.0.7/acore/sound.c:354: unable to register native major device number 116

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.7-r4/work/alsa-driver-1.0.7/acore/sound.c:354: unable to register native major device number 116

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.7-r4/work/alsa-driver-1.0.7/acore/sound.c:354: unable to register native major device number 116

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

drivers/usb/input/hid-input.c: event field not found

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.7-r4/work/alsa-driver-1.0.7/acore/sound.c:354: unable to register native major device number 116

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new

```

What I find interesting is the part that says:

```
ALSA device list:

  #0: NVidia nForce2 at 0xec081000, irq 20
```

It does not list my SB Live!, but aside from that, you can see some major errors with the modules  :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DiZASTiX,

You will hate me for this. 

It looks like your kernel and the version of ALSA you have are not compatible, hence the  

```
Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk
```

I think thats were we came in.

There are three thins to try.

1. ALSA as provided in the kernel.

2. Different versions of alsa-driver

3. Differnet kernels.

gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.10-r1 is out now. I would do the kernel update and make the alsa modules for the kernel. Well, I have. thtas whats on my system

----------

## djpenguin

Honestly, if you're not using the nforce audio, turn it off in the BIOS.

Secondly, comment out those lines under ALSA in /etc/modules.d/alsa

I know, it sounds counter-intuitive, but uncommenting that stuff causes lots of problems.  I run a Hercules Fortissimo III (cs46xx) and an M-Audio Delta 66 (ice1712) in my machine, and I have no problems working either one.

Incidentally, I use gamix as a mixing program, it's a lot more flexible than the command-line alsamixer.  Some folks also like to use alsamixergui, but I've found that it falls short in a multiple-sound-card environment.

my /etc/modules.d/alsa:

```

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.co$

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-ice1712

## alias snd-card-1 snd-cs46xx

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=2

```

my /etc/make.conf:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -ffast-math -pipe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer

-fforce-addr -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -falign-functions=4 -falign-jumps=4"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

ALSA_CARDS="ice1712,cs46xx"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

USE="adns aim alsa acpi apm -arts audiofile avi cdr crypt divx4linux dvd

dvdr encoder flac gif gphoto2 -gnome gtk gtk2 jack java jpeg -kde mad mmx

mozilla mpeg nocd opengl pam perl png quicktime readline samba sata

spell sse ssl svga usb videos X xml xml2 xv x86"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp:///ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.binarycompass.org http://gentoo.seren.com/gentoo http://gentoo.ccccom.com"

FEATURES="distcc"

```

----------

## DiZASTiX

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> DiZASTiX,
> 
> You will hate me for this. 
> 
> It looks like your kernel and the version of ALSA you have are not compatible, hence the  
> ...

 

OK, I am going to update the kernel, and I am following this guide. But when I run emerge -u gentoo-dev-sources it doesn't copy any new sources to /usr/linux, it acts as if there is no newer kernel source. I am running  linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r13.

 *djpenguin wrote:*   

> Secondly, comment out those lines under ALSA in /etc/modules.d/alsa

 

What lines? My /etc/modules.d/alsa (below) looks fine to me compared to yours:

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header:

/var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.con

f-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

 alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

 alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DiZASTiX,

You may need an 

```
emerge sync
```

to get the ebuild for the new kernel.

That /etc/modules.d/alsa looks fine to me, provided you only want to run one sondcard.

----------

